# Im März Dom Rep.



## anglermeister17 (1. Dezember 2008)

Hallo alle Karibik erfahrenen Weltenbummler  
hab grad DR, genauer gesagt PUERTO PLATA gebucht und will natürlich auch dort angeln! Jetzt aber kommts: 
Angeln im Meer dort ist mir bekannt, Ausrüstung, Gerät usw. kein Problem,aber reizt mich PRIMÄR nur das EINE: 
Das Angeln dort im Süßwasser! Zielfische sind Schwarzbarsche und 
"Crappies, bzw. Sunfish", ggf. auch Catfishes, wenn vorhanden. 
Ich wollte vor allem wissen, ob ihr schon mal dort an Seen und Flüssen dort geangelt habt und wie eure Erfahrungen diesbezüglich sind, evtl. gute Gewässer, und welche ich meiden sollte. Und noch was: Auf welchen "Beifang" muss ich mich einstellen im Süßwasser, insbesondere bezogen auf die Robustheit meiner Ausrüstung wie Rute, Köder, Schnur usw. 
ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir etwas weiter helfen, danke!


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Im März Dom Rep.*

Da bin ich mal gespannt ob auf so ne ungewöhnliche Geschichte brauchbare Antworten kommen.

Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass das schonn allzuviele hinter sich haben.

Ich drück Dir die Daumen, dass da was kommt!


----------



## Dirk170478 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Im März Dom Rep.*



anglermeister17 schrieb:


> Hallo alle Karibik erfahrenen Weltenbummler
> hab grad DR, genauer gesagt PUERTO PLATA gebucht und will natürlich auch dort angeln! Jetzt aber kommts:
> Angeln im Meer dort ist mir bekannt, Ausrüstung, Gerät usw. kein Problem,aber reizt mich PRIMÄR nur das EINE:
> Das Angeln dort im Süßwasser! Zielfische sind Schwarzbarsche und
> ...




Also, genagelt hab ich da schon mal!

Zwar nicht an Seen und Flüssen, aber am Strand isses auch toll.:q:q:q

Solltest du unbedingt machen!!!

Für das Nageln am Süsswasser brauchst du da bestimmt auch ne robuste Rute.

Nur pass bloss auf, was du dir da so fängst!
Manches kann echt gefährlich werden, nach dem Fang...|uhoh:


So, genug gespamt!
Jetzt geh ich dich beim Honey verpetzen.


----------



## anglermeister17 (1. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Im März Dom Rep.*

Jetzt Spaß beiseite, ihr wisst doch, worum es geht  
UM ANGELN NATÜRLICH!!! 
Jetzt genug gelacht, bitte "seriöse Antworten", danke


----------



## gigg (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Im März Dom Rep.*

Hi, südlich von Puerto Plata fließt der Rio Yaque - ist auch zum Angeln geeignet. Die Einheimischen fischen an der großen Talsperre des Rio Yaque. Diese ist südlich von Santiago richtung Jarabacoa. Möglichkeiten auch an der Mündung des Rio Yaque. Ansonsten gibt es noch einige kristallklare Bergseen und Stauseen zumeist im Landesinneren, z.B. den Largo Hatillo nähe dem Ort Cotui im Osten. Gerät braucht nicht zu stark zu sein, max 45 g WG.
Gutes Gelingen und Vorsicht vor den Gaunern in der DR.


----------



## Roosterfish (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Im März Dom Rep.*

Was fängt man denn in den Bergseen?

Roosterfish


----------



## anglermeister17 (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Im März Dom Rep.*

@Rooster: Bass natürlich, der Lake Hatilo soll das beste Gewässer für Black Bass und Panfish in der DR sein!


----------



## gigg (20. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Im März Dom Rep.*

Genau, Schwarzbarsch und Cyprinieden.


----------



## Roosterfish (21. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Im März Dom Rep.*

Bass ist immer gut!

Roosterfish


----------



## anglermeister17 (2. März 2009)

*AW: Im März Dom Rep.*

So, Leute: endlich sind die Flugtickets gekommen, am 10.03.09 ab Frankfurt um 15H00 gehts los mit Condor nach Puerto Plata ins Hotel "Blubay Villas Doradas" für 10 Tage, bis zum 20.03.09. Statistisch gesehen haben wir mit März den "kühlsten", aber niederschlagsärmsten Monat erwischt, ich hoffe doch mal, vor allem das Letztere wird sich bestätigen . Ich will keinen reinen Bericht über meine Angelerlebnisse schreiben, sondern einen allgemeinen Bericht, mit Priorität auf die Erlebnisse beim Angeln. Schließlich können die Zusatzinfos auch für euch wichtig sein, man weiss ja nie... 
So, auf jeden Fall steht meine Angelausrüstung bereit, die allein schon 13kg wiegt, bei 20kg Freigepäck kanns da eng werden, aber die Freundin kann bestimmt n paar Dinge daheim lassen, da lassen sich bei ihr bestimmt n paar überflüssige Sachen finden .
Zu meinen Vorhaben: Siehe oben, Blackbass und Co. im Süßwasser, wo mein Hauptaugenmerk drauf liegt. Zur Ausrüstung: Für die Fischerei im Süßwasser dient mir meine Spro Cover Shot mit einem wg von 30-60gr., mittlere Rolle mit 25er bzw. 28er Schnur, je nach Hindernissen im Wasser, als Ergänzung FC- und Stahlvorfächer in allen Größen und Tragkräften. Natürlich dropshot- gewichte, haken und unzählige Köder in allen Formen und Farben, vom kleinen Twister bis zum 15cm- Wobbler ist alles dabei! Ergänzend hierzu, wenn es erforderlich sein sollte, die Fische bis aufs "Äußerste", auch mit Naturködern zu reizen, wenn sie in den Hindernissen wie Kraut und Bäume stehen, habe ich auch an Posen in Tragkräften von 3gr.- 12 gr. gedacht. So, zur Ausrütung fürs Meeresangeln. Hier bin ich durch meine äußerst bedacht vorgenommene Gerätewahl sehr flexibel: mit der schweren Feederrute mit einem WG bis 180gr. kann ich schon gute Distanzen in der Brandung überbrücken, und die feine Spitze zeigt mir zuverlässig Zupfer am Köder an. Eine entspr. stabile Rolle, gefüllt mit gut 350m 0,30er Schnur, wird ihr Restliches zum Erfolg beitragen. Wenn es dann mit dem Boot raus geht, hält mich nix mehr: Gufis in schweren Jigheads, Pilker bis 350gr., Popper und Wobbler fürs Salzwasser sowie Bilnker sind heiss auf ihren Einsatz. Paroli bieten soll den Fischen, im Idealfall Exemplare bis 25 Prund, eine Spinnrute, eigentlich gedacht fürs Jerken auf Hechte, mit 2,70m und einem WG bis 150gr. Hierzu passt meiner Ansicht nach eine 6000er Meeresrolle, knallvoll bespult mit 0,50er Schnur. Als Wurfrute dient mir eine etwas leichtere Spinnrute mit einem WG von 50- 100 gr. Entsprechend ist auf der Rolle 40er Schnur mit knapp 11 Kilo Tr.kr. drauf. 
Das wars erstmal zur Einführung, mehr fällt mir grad nicht mehr ein, hier noch paar Fotos: 
( folgen in ca. 10 min.! )


----------



## Tortugaf (3. März 2009)

*AW: Im März Dom Rep.*

Viel Glück #6, wünsch ich dir , deine Ausrüstung halte ich für ausreichend um Freude zu haben, aber eins möchte ich dir noch empfehlen, kauf dir eine feste Hülle zum Transport deiner Anglen. Ich habe schon oft Probleme gehabt. Einmal waren alle Angleln zerbrochen mit Rohr, bei der Verladung Koffer sind die Jungs nicht zimperlich.  

G.Tortugaf :vik:


----------



## gigg (3. März 2009)

*AW: Im März Dom Rep.*

Hi, hast du kein Problem wegen der Überlänge der Ruten? - dachte Gepäck geht bis max. 80 cm.
Passt gut auf euch auf, die DR versinkt in Kriminalität. 
Ansonsten, gutes Gelingen!


----------



## anglermeister17 (5. März 2009)

*AW: Im März Dom Rep.*

Hi, also habe grad bei Condor angerufen, die Überlänge ist kein Problem, wird sogar separat transportiert, als Sondergepäck ohne Aufpreis. Und das mit den Gaunern geht schon, meine Freundin kommt ja aus der DR, kennt schon einige Leute, und ihr Vater, der dort lebt, kennt sich vor allem im Süßwasser sehr gut aus, und der wird mir ja schon n paar Leute nennen können, denen man vertrauen kann.


----------



## anglermeister17 (22. März 2009)

*AW: Im März Dom Rep.*

So Leute, melde mich zurück von meinem Trip, gebräunt, gesund und munter und das mit den Fischen hat auch (teilweise) geklappt! Am Abend des 10.03. angekommen hat das Hotel uns erstmal positiv überrascht und die gemütlichen Betten uns schnell ins Land der Träume befördert. Dann, am Folgetag erstmal die Gewässer um mich herum erkunden: Sprich, wo sind die markanten Punkte am Starnd, wo sind Riffe, große Steine, steil abfallende Kanten, eine Flusseinmündung gab es auch, es sah nicht so schlecht aus. Doch dann fielen mir zwei Seen am Golfplatz auf: Einen, der sehr flach war und halb mit Seerosen bedeckt, der andere ohne jegliche Vegetation, markante Stellen, Punkte auf den ersten Blick, dafür aber tiefer. Ha, ist ja klar, so n Angler wie ich, der probiert natürlich den See mit der üppigen Vegetation aus. DS, Spinnerbait zwischen den Seerosen, dann an einem versunkenem Baum, dann im "freien Wasser", nicht einen Biss, Fischkonakt oder Fisch gesehen im karen und ca. 50cm tiefen Wasser. Also los zum etwas tieferen See, Gufis und Tiwster rein, in allen Formen, Fraben und Größen- nicht einen Biss, und damit war Angeltag 1 dann relativ erfolglos zu Ende gegangen. Aber natürlich wollte ich ncht aufgeben, denn in deisem see sind definitv Fische, schließlich machten sie sich den NM über laut platschend, mit ihren Flossen die Wasseroberfläche durchbrechend, auf sich aufmerksam. Am Folgetag probierte ich es schließlich mit einem kleinen 1er Abu Droppen in orange und bekam einen deutlichen Biss, der aber nicht hing. Zwei Würfe später rappelte es dann aber und ich durfte einen kleinen Vertreter eines mir nicht bekannten Barsches zum Landgang bitten. Auf dem Foto erkennt man diesen Fisch leider etwas Unzureichend, ich weiss, aber andere, schönere Bilder folgen morgen, oder in den nächsten Tagen, da in einem Beitrag der Bericht etwas zu lang wäre, dann bis später, auch mit mehr Fotos, bestimmt!


----------



## GiantKiller (22. März 2009)

*AW: Im März Dom Rep.*

von unten kann man den kaum bestimmen.

könnte evt ein tilapia sein.

wie war das angeln im meer?


----------



## ullsok (23. März 2009)

*AW: Im März Dom Rep.*

Sieht mir eher nach einem Snook aus#6


----------



## anglermeister17 (23. März 2009)

*AW: Im März Dom Rep.*

Um weiteren Fragen vorzubeugen, erzähle ich mal weiter: Außer diesem mittleren Exemplar haben sich aber für den Rest des Tages nur kleine Fische am Köder vergriffen.Diese waren noch nicht "ablichtungsreif", wie ich befand. Auf dem ersten Bild ist ein Teil des flacheren der zwei Seen zu erkennen, an dem ich mich mich, wie schon erwähnt, zuerst und erfolglos versuchte. Die zwei anderen Bilder zeigen den See, der mich die folgenden Tage zunehmenderweise in seinen Bann zog. Morgens, wenn die Freundin noch nichtsahnend schlummerte, ging es ab 6 Uhr raus an den See, bis ca. um acht oder neun, dann zum Frühstück, immer sehr üppig und lecker, was sich leider auch an der Waage nach dem Urlaub zeigte... Da es kein reiner Angelurlaub war, muss ich ja auch von den "Erlebnissen am Rande"- nein, nicht vom Gewässerrande- erzählen. Ich hatte ein Mietwagen reserviert und stellte es mir eigentlich VOR dem Urlaub sehr einfach vor, gemütlich durch die Gegend zu gurken, n paar Gewässer und Stellen am Strand auszukundschaften und diese zu beangeln. Die Gründe, die mich daran hinderten, waren vielseitig: Die Freundin, der man bekanntermaßen auch ein Teil seines Urlaubs opfern muss, die Angst um Gesundheit/ und oder Leben, sowie die Angst um das Auto, welches man möglichst unbeschadet wieder abgeben sollte. Am 3. Tag erfuhren wir, zwar nur gerüchteweise, aber als "Schmankerl", was der Verkehr dort zu bieten hat, dass abends zuvor 7 Leute auf einer Kreuzung bei einem heftigen Unfall umkamen. Schweissgebadet fuhr ich in meinem Mietwagen die ersten paar hundert Meter durch die Stadt, aber der Verkehr war doch gar nicht sooo schlimm, bei 30 Grad um zwei mittags, wenn alle "Siesta" machen, verständlich. Von Puerto Plata aus fuhren wir ins Landesinnere nach Santiago, ca. 70 km südlich von unserem Ort gelegen. Dort wohnt die Familie meiner Freundin. Der Weg bis zum nächsten Vorort dauerte- 2 Std., ohne dass wir uns verfahren hätten oder Sonstiges. Die Straßen dort haben zwei Probleme: Löcher, bis zu 50 cm Tief und bis zu mehreren Metern Durchmesser- jetzt weiss ich, warum dort alle, die es sich leisten können, mit Jeeps rumfahren- und LKWs, die nicht immer "konform" beladen sind, sondern eher mit XX Tonnen Übergewicht über die Straßen gurken. Ach, nicht zu vergesen, die allseits anwesenden "Mofafahrer", die jederzeit, rechts, links, hinter oder vor einem auftauchen können. In der Stadt schlimmer als auf der Landstraße, aber immer noch schlimm genug auf der LS! Also, man war beim Fahren also einem vielfachen Stress ausgesetzt, als Europäer, nicht als Dominikaner, die das ja gewohnt sind. Jeder Meter der Straße war kritisch zu beäugen, denn jederzeit könnte das Loch auftauchen, das Stoßdämpfer oder Aufhängung oder Achse zum Verhängnis werden könnte. Sogar auf der Autobahn, die wir auf ca. 20 km Strecke befuhren, sah es nur wenig besser aus! Endlich in Santiago, nach ca. einer Viertelstd. Suchens des Hauses der Oma, die mich dem Delirium schon sehr nahe brachte, konnte ich aus dem Auto raus. Nur die Frage: "Werden wir den Rückweg überleben?" quälte mein Inneres etwas. Man muss sich vorstellen: Es wird nicht jeder cm Platz genutzt, sondern jeder mm!!! Von allen Seiten schießen sowohl die Autos, und noch schneller und flinker die motorisierten Zweiräder in jede noch so kleine Lücke, in die sie passen- einfach Nervenkitzel pur, aber auch sehr aufreibend. Die Famiie bereitete uns einen sehr warmen und herzlichen Empfang, inklusive lecker gemachtem Reis mit Hähnchen, sowie einem ausgemachten Angeltrip an einen abgelgenen Stausee mit meinem zukünftigen "Schwiegervater" am Wochenende. Die Rückfahrt verlief eher ruhig, wir kamen gut aus Santiago raus, bis wir in den Feierabendverkehr in Puerto Plata kamen und uns auch noch verfahren haben, waren wir dann doch kurz vor Einsetzen der Dunkelheit wie geplant im Hotel.


----------



## anglermeister17 (23. März 2009)

*AW: Im März Dom Rep.*

Ja, bis es zum WE an den Stausee geht, ist ja noch n bisschen Zeit, die sich- genau, mit Angeln überbrücken lässt, idealerweise in Kombination mit Fängen. Gefangen habe ich diese zwei schönen barschartigen Fische, einen auf einen roten No-Name- Wobbler in 5cm Länge, den anderen auf Strom Chug n Bug Popper in 6 cm! Überigens ging weiter nicht ein Fisch auf Gummiköder, lediglich flach geführtes "Metall" und "Hartplastik" wurden als Köder angenommen. Flach und oberflächennah geführte Köder waren überhaupt die einzigen Köder, die die Aufmerksamkeit der Fische erregten. Beste Beisszeit war stets der Vormittag, bei Windstille. bei Wind und/ oder Regen gab es nur "Kleinzeug" zu holen, nicht mehr. Ich poppte und poppte den ganzen Sa. Vormittag so vor mich hin, als plötzlich ein Megaschwall neben dem Popper auftauchte- Mist, verfehlt! Der zweite Wurf ging genau in den Radius, wo der Fisch biss, 2m vor der Rutenspitze machte es platsch, und ehe ich mich versah, war der Köder weg- von der Schnur, aber zum Glück nicht mit dem Fisch, sondern trieb auf dem Wasser. Ich weiss nicht, wie es kommen kann, dass der Fisch den Köder von der Schnur mit all seiner Power schlägt, ohne dabie hängen zu bleiben, fragt mich nicht, aber ich habe eine fleischgewordene zeugin in Firm meiner Freundin, die genauso verdutzt war wie ich. Ich zog meinen Köder aus dem Wasser und sah, dass es nicht am Knoten lag, wohl aber an einer kleinen, aufgerauhten Stelle an der Schnur. ich war also gewarnt, zu was die Fische hier in der Lage sind, und werde nächste Woche wieder angreifen, nachdem ich das WE am Stausee war, von dem trip berichte ich aber morgen, bis dann!


----------



## anglermeister17 (24. März 2009)

*AW: Im März Dom Rep.*

Endlich ist Tag X gekommen, die zweite "Reise" nach Santiago. Aber erstmal dort eine Nacht schlafen, weil in der Dunkelheit dort fahren nahezu glatter Selbstmord wäre, wie mir von vielen Seiten erzählt wurde. Gut angekommen nachmittags um fünf, wollten wir noch etwas von der Stadt sehen, sowie andere Bekannte meiner Freundin besuchen. Der Vater meiner Freundin fuhr dann, in "Dominikanermanier", sicher durch die Gassen und die Dunkelheit. Meine Freundin war dann mit ihrer Tante einen trinken, während mir, der kaum ein Wort spanisch spricht, mein "Schwiegervater" mir die Stadt zeigen und erklären sollte. Natürlich war die kamera bei meiner Freundin, und richtig bereut habe ich es dann, als ich auf "El Monumento", dem höchsten Punkt und Wahrzeichen Santiagos stand, und von dort einen herrlichen Blick in die klare Nacht über die ganze Stadt geniessen durfte. Das Wahrzeichen an sich war auch ganz schön, eine Säule in der Mitte, sehr prächtig und hoch, umrahmt von Bronzestatuen der wichtigen Persönlichkeiten, Gründervätern der DR und Santiagos. So, um elf gings dann doch ab ins Bett, und dieses alte Bett überraschte mich wirklich positiv, da ich so gut schlief wie in den Hotelbetten- 1A! So, um halb sieben mrgens dann gab es kein halten mehr für mich, alle wach gemacht, um sieben Uhr waren alle fertig, und um halb neun waren wir endlich an diesem wunderschönen See angekommen. Anyelys Vater sprach von ungewöhnlich kaltem Wasser, normal, wenn es wärmer wäre, würden sie besser beissen... Seine Ausrüstung beschränkte sich auf Gewichte in form von 5gr. Bleien, zwei 10er Haken und altes, auf eine Flasche gewickeltes Nylon. Ich hatte nahezu alles edenklcihe an Equipment bei mir, da sollte doch "was gehen", dachte ich zunächst. Köder waren selbst gesuchte Würmer, die sehr weich waren und bei jedem kleinsten Biss vom Haken fielen. Der Anfang machten ein kleiner Sonnenbarsch, der zweite Fisch kam von mir, ein Forellenbarsch an der Grundrute, mit sagenhaften 10cm Länge... Solche "Köderfische" waren natürlich nicht mein Ziel! Ich nahm meine Spinnrute und testete viele Köder den ganzen Morgen über, ging viele Meter am See entlang, aber außer Hängern gabs nichts, absolut nichts zu holen! Gegen mittag wechselten wir die Stelle, nach einer Viertelstd. durch dichtes Gestrüpp kamen wir an eine schöne Bucht. Die ersten kleinen Sonnenbarsche bissen gut wie an der anderen Stelle, inzwischen hatten wir 10 Sonnenbarsche, sowie ein Forellenbarsch von knapp 20 cm gesellte sich noch hinzu, gefangen auf die "Primitivmethode" Haken mit Wurm... Endlich wurden die Fische aktiver, in einiger Entfernung zum Ufer, aber in Wurfweite, schnellten fische aus dem Wasser, und jagende Fische machten durch Sprünge auf sich aufmerksam. Ich warf und zog meinen bewährten Popper übers Geschehen, aber außer Fehlattacken nichts, das wiederholte sich noch ca. 5 mal, und kein fisch blieb hängen, es sollte nicht sein, und um zwei Uhr mitags ließ dann die Lust nach, meine Lust wich der Resignation, und die der anderen wich der Müdigkeit, erstmal Siesta halten, war auch zu heiss geworden. Zumind. hat die Landschaft einigermaßen für diesen Misserfolg etwas entschädigt, aber seht selbst:


----------



## Tortugaf (25. März 2009)

*AW: Im März Dom Rep.*

Ja, das denke ich auch, wenn ich den Fisch auf den Rasen sehe . 
Sieht wie ein Snook.
Die Seitenliene ist etwas kräftiger gezeichnet u.der Unterkiefer scheint etwas kürzer zu sein,als ich sie hier kenne.
G.Tortugaf :vik:


----------



## anglermeister17 (26. März 2009)

*AW: Im März Dom Rep.*

So, der Trip an den Stausee war vorbei, es gibt ja auch noch Fische im Meer! Bei strahlenden 30 Grad waren wir an diesem Di untewegs, als mir ein Veranstalter dort eine Big- Game Tour für schlappe 60 Dollar p.P. anbot, Standard- Halbtagestour, am nächsten Tag sollten wor morgens vom Hotel abgeholt werden und auch wieder zurück gebracht werden.  Ja, okay, dann lassen wirs eben mit dem Angeln für heute, gibt morgen ja genug Fische für uns, hoffte ich doch. Aber es war sehr bitter am nächsten Morgen: Von der Hitze des Vortages blieben "lächerliche" 17 Grad morgens um sechs, Schauern und Nebel, kaffebraune Flüsse und 21 Grad Höchsttemp. übrig, meine Stimmung schon morgens um acht auf dem Nullpunkt. Naja, jetzt wenigstens rauf aufs Boot, vlt. ist ja ein "Glücksfang" drin! Köder waren nicht die "üblichen" Octopussimitate, Wobbler oder sonst. Kunstköder, die Crew hatte frische Köfis in Form von Hornhechten anzubieten. Ob wir anders mehr gefangen hätten, evtl. mit etwas buntem, weiss ich natürlich nicht, nur etwas Abwechlsung, was die Köder angeht, hätte nicht geschadet, wie ich finde. Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Wir hatten eine einzige Attacke auf die Köder, den ganzen Vormittag, aber mehr war ob den widrigen Bedingungen einfach nicht drin! Fand es auch nicht so schlimm, der kleine unscheinbare See ging und geht mir heute noch nicht aus dem Kopf. Deshalb war ich dann auch am Mittwoch morgen, der mit Sonne pur begann, direkt am See. Ich beäugte dieses Mal die letzten 5m meiner 0,22er Schnur besonders kritisch, im ersten Tageslicht. Beim fünften Wurf endlich, keine 10m vorm ufer: Die Rute krumm, die Bremse kreischt, wilde Fluchten in Richtung Seemitte, der Fisch in rasendem Tempo am Grund, zieht seine Bahnen. Das muss ein richtig guter sein! Alles gegenhalten brachte nix, ich wollte ihn hochpumpen, vom Grund weg, er folgt mir noch eine Weile, dann noch ein Kopfstoss...ausgeschlitzt- und weg war er!!!Nein, schon wieder einen verloren, das darf doch nicht wahr sein! Mein flachlaufender Storm- Thunderstick in der farbe "ghost" kam mir alleine entgegen. Und das Ärgerliche ist immer, du hast den Fisch nicht gesehen, kannst Art und Größe nicht abschätzen! Aber keine Bange, es kam noch "dicker", aber nicht in positivem Sinne: Die weiteren Würfe brachten einen Hammerbiss um halb neun in der Früh, wieder auf meinen Thunderstick. "Diesmal krieg ich dich, Freundchen!", schwor ich mir. Der wirklich gute Snook, an die 50 cm, tobte sich aus, ich sah ihn im flachen Wasser, dann auf einmal nicht mehr, mein Köder hängt fest, der Fisch hängt nicht mehr! Und, was war? Ganz einfach: Der am Gewässer nahezu einzige Ast, der einige cm aus dem Wasser ragte, an dem muss sich mein Köder natürlich verfangen, ist doch klar! Aber noch hat die Sache kein Ende, ich erzähle euch noch was: Angetrieben von diesen Bissen war ich natürlich am Nachmittag noch einmal dort, ich fing zunächst diesen sehr gierigen kleinen Kerl auf den CLN- Wobbler von Rapala, danach immerhin diesen Mittleren, aber doch schönen Snook auf den "altbewährten" Popper. GENUG jetzt mal wieder von diesem "Kleinkram", ich probierte eher aus Spaß denn ernsten Ambitionen einen Spinnerbait aus, 16 gr. Kein kleiner Happen also. Zwei Würfe später kam es dick, zumind, konnte ich ihn sehen: Ich war grad mit meiner letzten Kurbelumdrehung beschäftigt, als dies binnen Sekundenbruchteilen geschah, und vor meinen Augen wie in Zeitlupe ablief, wie eine Bildergeschichte: Merke Zucken in der Rute, schaue ins Wasser- sehe großen, richtig großen Snook- Köder ist aus dem Wasser- Silberne Flanke des Fisches und Schwall gesehen, wie er abtaucht. Dieser Snook hatte mit Sicherheit an die 55cm, wenn nicht noch mehr! Er hat den Bait im unmittelbaren Uferbereich attackiert, gerade mal eine kurze Rutenlänge trennte mich von ihm. So, Zusammenfassung des Ganzen: das Angeln dort ist schön, aber keineswegs so einfach, wie sich das mancher vorstellen mag, und auch ich muss sagen: Ich habe es mir erheblich leichter vorgestellt! Aber auch dort muss man sich jeden Fisch erarbeiten, eine breite Palette an Ködern anbieten sowie einwandfreies Gerät und Ausrüstung mitbringen. und selbst dann, läufts, wie ihr jetzt gelesen, und auch aus eigener Erfahrung kennt, nicht immer alles glatt! Ja, auch andere Angler waren an dem See zugange, viele Amis, die dachten, mit ihren Twistern, Gummiwürmern und DS- Montage würden sie fangen, bis ich einem netten Herrn, der mit seinem 6 Jährigen Jungen angelte, einen "Little- George"- Nachbau aushändigte. Ein paar Würfe später hatte auch der kleine sein Erfolgserlebnis. ich musste vielen Leuten erklären, dass sie besser Wobbler und flachlaufende Oberflächenköder fischen, die "Rabatz unter Wasser" machen, als ihre Twister, die selbst flach geführt keinen Erfolg brachten, da ich es selber ausgiebig versuchte. Es sind anscheinend nicht so aggressive Fische wie die "amerikanischen Basses" denen man- bei allem Respekt- aber ist häufig so- alles vor ihr gieriges Maul halten kann! Zum Schluss noch die letzten Impressionen, bei Fragen, fragt einfach , gute Nacht!


----------



## Tortugaf (26. März 2009)

*AW: Im März Dom Rep.*

Hola Angelmeister #h

Bei dir in diesem Stausee scheinen die Snook nicht so wählerisch zu sein.
Ich habe hier am Pacifik im Mexico, nahezu alles was ich an Kunstköder habe, den Jungs angeboten, mit sehr bescheidenen Erfolg.
Bucktailjigs aus Pferdehaar war der einzige Köder der sie zum Beissen bewegte.
Ich probiere es weiter wenn ich wieder in Mazunte bin, habe mir deshalb schon in einem Fliegenfischerladen in Mexicocity, Garnellenimitationen besorgt.
Die Köderfische die wie Hornis aussahen konnen Ballyhoo gewesen sein ,die gelten als super gut.

G.Tortugaf


----------

